# Snapper LT16 Mower



## stilers (Jan 19, 2007)

I need to remove the 42" blade assembly from my tractor so as to repair/replace the assembly but have misplaced my equipment manual. Can anyone walk me through the removal of the assembly or advise me where to get a new manual?


----------



## newz7151 (Oct 15, 2006)

You may be able, with all of the information, to download a manual from the Snapper website.


----------



## heptagon (Jan 29, 2005)

Ah, if by "blade assembly" do you mean what I call "mowing deck"? Or do you just want to remove/replace spindles?


----------



## stilers (Jan 19, 2007)

The entire mowing deck. A piece of metal somehow became bent out and now stops the cutting blade from rotating. I guess I need to remove the deck to pound out/cut back the piece of metal


----------



## Gravley (Feb 26, 2007)

Ive only worked on an older ride on snapper but most are the same 
With the belt disengaged and spark plug out of the way there should be two steel cables or chains that connect the mowing deck to the lever thatlifts/lowers the deck. Put something under the deck big enough so that the weight is off the cables. the cables should just unbolt or slide off from the deck. In the front of the deck there is a pivot point that connects the deck to the tracter with a rod and pin that is removed by taking off the pin and hitting the rod out with a rubber mallet. after that remove the belt (just from the pulley on the deck) and maybe disconnect a few sensors if its a newer model and the deck should come off. I'm a kid and just learning as i go so my directions may not be accurate. 
Good luck i'm interested to know how you do 
there are some manuals at snapper.com go to the publications link


----------

